# Salzkammergut Trophy 2022



## Sk82 (14. Dezember 2021)

Gemeldet für die A Strecke. Das ist die erste Teilnahme an der Salzkammergut Trophy.

Vorbereitungen laufen. Tipps gerne willkommen.


Wie bereitet ihr euch vor? Wer fährt auch 2022 mit? Alles rund um die Salzkammergut Trophy.


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Dezember 2021)

Sk82 schrieb:


> Gemeldet für die A Strecke. Das ist die erste Teilnahme an der Salzkammergut Trophy.
> 
> Vorbereitungen laufen. Tipps gerne willkommen.
> 
> ...


Ich habe mich 10 Jahre nach meiner ersten (und einzigen) Teilnahme auch angemeldet. 

Bericht von damals, direkt nach dem Rennen 2012: https://bikeboard.at/Board/showthread.php?160952-Hilfe-ich-hab-mich-für-die-A-Strecke-angemeldet&p=2372453&viewfull=1#post2372453

Und so habe ich mich damals vorbereitet: https://bikeboard.at/Board/showthread.php?160952-Hilfe-ich-hab-mich-für-die-A-Strecke-angemeldet&p=2370146&viewfull=1#post2370146

Und der Plan für 2022?
Möglichst viel Radlfahren (ich habe inzwischen zwei Kinder, also wird es deutlich weniger sein). Den Umfang von damals werde ich niemals schaffen und 13:30h sind auch unrealistisch. Ich mag finishen und das Rennn genießen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasMatze (17. Dezember 2021)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich habe mich 10 Jahre nach meiner ersten (und einzigen) Teilnahme auch angemeldet.




Witzig... bei mir waren 2019 auch 10 Jahre nach der ersten. War als Projekt über 18Monate und meine Family hat mir in der Zeit gut den Rücken freigehalten. Das Ergebnis kann man hier nachlesen:






						Rennberichte 2019
					

Megaaaa Matzeeee




					www.mtb-news.de
				






Sk82 schrieb:


> Vorbereitungen laufen. Tipps gerne willkommen.



1. Gut erholt an den Start, Ironman Ratgeber sind eine gute Inspiration - z.B. Peak-Taper über 4 Wochen.

2. Kenne deine Dauerleistungsfähigkeit und bleib bei deiner Rennstrategie. Es bringt nix, die ersten 40km an irgendwelchen vermeintlich gleichstarken Kontrahenten dranzubleiben... diemeisten überschätzen sich da auch und dann werden die restlichen 170km zu Qual.

3. Energie, Energie, Energie... Optimiere und teste vorab die Ernährungsstrategie. Verlass dich nicht auf die Verpflegung vor Ort. Hab den Intake Stück für Stück raufgetrieben und in diversen Vorbereitungsrennen bis 8h getestet. Hab in den 11.5h dann 1,4kg Kohlenhydrate in flüssiger Form durchgejagt

Zur Vorbreitung könnt ich ein ganzes Buch schreiben, ist aber sehr individuell und will hier auch keine Shitstorms lostreten... daher max. per PN


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. Dezember 2021)

@DasMatze 
Wow, also deine Zeit war schon richtig stark!  Ich bin 2012 13:29:59 (ja, die Sekunde freut mich hahaha) gefahren. Ich seh's nicht als realistisch, dass ich das schneller könnte. Ich bin kein Racer, sondern gelegenheits Biker (vorwiegend Enduro mäßig...). Insofern ist mir in der Vorbereitung auch nur wichtig, dass ich möglichst viel fahre. Der Rest ergibt sich von selbst.


----------



## Stiers (20. Dezember 2021)

Werde auch die A-Strecke in Angriff nehmen. War eigentlich für 2020 geplant, aber aus bekannten Gründen gefühlte drölf mal verschoben worden. Ordentlich Respekt ist vorhanden, Vorbereitungen haben begonnen


----------



## maob (10. Januar 2022)

ich oute mich dann auch mal als A-Starter.
Ich fahre eigentlich keine Rennen, aber gerne lang und weit. Also warum nicht bei meinem „Hausrennen“ mal die lange Distanz in angriff nehmen. 
Bin seit ca. 2 Monaten in der Vorbereitung. also so oft es geht radeln, aber mindestens 2x in der Woche Intervall, 2x länger Ausfahrten je nach Gusto und das Schwierigste für mich, 2x Krafttraining und Stabiübungen. Im Frühjahr dann so oft es geht mit dem Radl in die Arbeit und retour (60km).
Zeit ist für mich belanglos, ich möchte einfach ins Ziel kommen und das so gut und frisch wie es eben bei so einer Veranstaltung geht.
Ernährung ist sicher das Größte Thema. Werde wohl eine Mischung aus Flüssig (Maltodextrin oder ein KH reiches Sportgetränk), Gels und Riegel anstreben!? so ca. 80 KH je Stunde. Und bei Hitze (was in Goisern eher selten ist) noch zusätzlich Salztabletten. 
Equipment steht auch schon soweit und wird wohl ein leichtes Carbon Hardtail werden. Da hat bereits der N+1 Teufel zugeschlagen 

Freue mich total über Tips zur Vorbereitung und Rennen wie von @GrazerTourer (hab deine Berichte bereits auf bikebord.at gelesen 
@DasMatze: dein Bericht dient heute als Abendlektüre. Und ich würde mich über deinen Bericht zur Vorbereitung freuen. Ist ja wie gesagt auch sehr individuell und von mir bekommst höchstens einen und sicher keinen shitstorm

grüße


----------



## Peter88 (15. Januar 2022)

Das klingt nach einen guten Plan



> Ich fahre eigentlich keine Rennen, aber gerne lang und weit.


Vielleicht hast du die Möglichkeit ein paar Wochen vor der SKGT einen anderen Marathon mit dem SKGT Setup als Test zu fahren? Muss ja keine Langstrecke sein, lang und weit kennst du.


----------



## maob (15. Januar 2022)

Eventuell fahre ich als "Vorbereitung" den Granitmarathon. Danke für den Tip
Ist sicher nicht verkehrt das ganze einmal durchzuchecken.


----------



## burnmax (15. Januar 2022)

Bin in meinen Anfangsjahren (ich meine 2012) mal die B gefahren....bei KM90 im Regen ausgestiegen weil ich meine Füße nicht mehr gespürt haben - Leidensfähigkeit damals = 0. Anschließend C, D und E mal gefahren. 2022 gehts wieder auf die E....die D war damals nix fürs 26" Hardtail. Der Salzberg ganz am Anfang ist son bisschen der Killer.....


----------



## Tillus (20. Mai 2022)

Habe mich auch gerade für die A-Distanz angemeldet. Einen richtigen Trainingsplan verfolge ich nicht, werde aber möglichst viele Höhenmeter machen und zwei 100er  Marathons fahren (EBM, Malevil).
Vllt noch n bissl Crosser fahren, damit sich Nacken, Rücken und Füße an die langen Strapazen gewöhnen.


----------



## ettan (16. Juni 2022)

Welche Reifen werdet ihr aufziehen, also hinten eher slick wie Thunder Burt, Speed King, Terreno oder eher auf Nummer sicher und in Richtung Cross King, Racing Ralph eg....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sk82 (16. Juni 2022)

Ich werde den Wolfpack Race/Speed fahren.

Vorbereitung läuft soweit ganz gut. Am Montag wurde dann Mal eine lange Einheit absolviert. Knapp 200km/5000hm. Das 30er Kettenblatt würde getestet, sowie die Verpflegung.

Der Respekt vor der A Strecke ist immer noch enorm. Gibt immer Mal wieder Gedanken, auf die B Strecke zu wechseln.


----------



## maob (16. Juni 2022)

Ich bleib bei den Specialized Fast Track in 2.35 vorne und hinten. Ich hab bei meinem Hardtail die Dropper Post auf eine Carbon Sattelstütze getauscht. Der Komfortgewinn sollte sich auszahlen und die Dropper Post braucht man bei der Trophy kaum 😅


----------



## JPS (17. Juni 2022)

Sk82 schrieb:


> Ich werde den Wolfpack Race/Speed fahren.
> 
> Vorbereitung läuft soweit ganz gut. Am Montag wurde dann Mal eine lange Einheit absolviert. Knapp 200km/5000hm. Das 30er Kettenblatt würde getestet, sowie die Verpflegung.
> 
> Der Respekt vor der A Strecke ist immer noch enorm. Gibt immer Mal wieder Gedanken, auf die B Strecke zu wechseln.


Den Gedanken auf die B-Strecke zu wechseln, würde ich an Deiner Stelle schnell beiseite schieben. Wenn Du knapp 200km/5000hm fahren kannst, kannst Du auch die A-Strecke.

Außerdem, glaube ich, würdest Du dich nachher ärgern, die A-Strecke nicht gefahren bzw. versucht zu haben. Das wäre ja wie vorher schon aufgeben. 😇

2016 war meine Teilnahme und ich oute mich mal als einer der Langsamen (Zeit 15:19:27,1). Klasse war M40.
Mein Ziel war einfach nur durchkommen und die Zeit war für mich eher nebensächlich. Das Rennen bin ich auf einem Hardtail mit Rohloff Speedhub und Starrgabel gefahren - Reifen waren Maxxis Ardent 29 x 2,4.

Zur Zeit bin ich auch mit Wolfpack Race unterwegs und würde heute wohl mit Race / Race starten. Wenn es trocken ist geht natürlich auch der Speed.

Mein Tipp (ich stand fast am Ende), versuche Dich im Startfeld nicht so weit nach hinten zu stellen, gerade zu Beginn gibt es immer wieder Stau, d.h. anhalten, stehen, warten, schieben und das kostet unnötig Zeit und auch Kraft beim Überholen.

Und das kann dann gerade am Anfang ein Problem mit den Zeitlimits werden:

_Strecke A:
07.15 Uhr Goisererbrücke (Punkt AP4 bei Kilometer 23)
12.45 Uhr Bacherbauer (bei Kilometer 93)
15.15 Uhr Nordisches Zentrum / Ramsaufelder (bei Kilometer 128)
17.15 Uhr Hallstatt Waldbachstrub (Kilometer 156)
19.15 Uhr Gosau Panoramajet (Punkt AP8 bei Kilometer 179)_

Ansonsten, fahr Dein Tempo, iss regelmäßig und nur das, was Du verträgst (Salz nicht vergessen) und vor allem: Hab Spaß! 

Hier gibt es noch einen Bericht von Gerhard Gulewicz, dem Pacemaker der A-Strecke 2016
Gruß JPS


----------



## ettan (17. Juni 2022)

Ich fahr nicht die A sondern die C Strecke. Hier steht ja nur "Trophy"  Daher oute ich mich mal "nur" mit der C Strecke. 🙈

Die C Strecke bin ich allerdings schon öfters gefahren und eine Woche drauf bin ich in Pfronten dabei und dann beim Ironbike... Nach Corona lautet das Motto "lieber öfter und dafür weniger lange".... Wer weiss wie lange es geht bis wieder alles zu ist...

Mal schauen ob ich beim Ironbike dann auch noch so vernünftig bin hinsichtlich Steckenwahl 
Angeblich sollen die Steigungen dort nicht zu unterschätzen sein und "Ischgl" 🤣 hat ja auch seinen "Ruf" erhalten.

Zur Stütze:
Ich habe nach langer Zeit von einer "normalen Carbon Stütze" auf eine Dropper Post gewechselt und bin froh darum. Es tut wirklich weh wenn man ein leichtes Hardtail fährt fast ein halbes Kilo mehr zu fahren, aber der Gewinn an Sicherheit und Comfort ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Meine leichte Bike Ahead ist seit längerem obsolet und ich muss sagen, ich vermisse sie immer weniger....
Fahrsicherheit und Comfort steigt schon sehr und wenn man die Schwelle von 40 Jahren überschritten hat ists vielleicht erklärbar. 

Wegen den Reifen:
Fast Track soll wirklich gut sein, leider hatte ich bisher noch nicht die Gelegenheit die neueren Modelle zu testen. Wolfpack bin ich hin- und hergerissen. Der Speed ist super hinten, vorne mir zu nervös. Mit dem Race komme ich gar nicht klar. Derzeit gefallen mir meine guten alten Barzos und der Thunder Burt sehr gut. 

Ich bin gespannt wie es den Teilnehmern der A Stecke letztlich ergehen wird und wie das Wetter wird. Ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor. Regen kann ätzend sein, vor allem lange und mit kaltem Wind verbunden. Hitze aber auch, spätestens wenn man Probleme mit dem Schwitzen und der Trinkmenge bekommt. Ausser man nutzt viele Flaschen oder einen Trinkrucksack. Der ist aber schwer. Würde ich nicht wollen....


----------



## Sk82 (17. Juni 2022)

JPS schrieb:


> Den Gedanken auf die B-Strecke zu wechseln, würde ich an Deiner Stelle schnell beiseite schieben. Wenn Du knapp 200km/5000hm fahren kannst, kannst Du auch die A-Strecke.
> 
> Außerdem, glaube ich, würdest Du dich nachher ärgern, die A-Strecke nicht gefahren bzw. versucht zu haben. Das wäre ja wie vorher schon aufgeben. 😇
> 
> ...


Das hört sich gut an. Werde deinen Rat befolgen 🤘


----------



## Tillus (17. Juni 2022)

Sk82 schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an. Werde deinen Rat befolgen 🤘


Zumal: wenn dich auf der A Distanz der Besenwagen aufnehmen sollte, hast Du wahrscheinlich schon mehr als die BStrecke in den Beinen. So denke ich mir das zumindest.

Thema Material: Bereifung wird bei mir Wolfpack Cross/Race - fahre ich so auch im Training. Vermutlich wird man auf Race/Speed noch schneller sein, aber das Gematsche zu ich mir nicht an. Genauso lasse ich trotz weniger Flex die Dropperstütze drin, das Tire Insert und das 32er KB. Ich bin für solche Feinjustierung zu sehr Hobbiefahrer und sparsamer Ossi.
Einzig innerbarends hatte ich noch überlegt zu verbauen, laut Reglement sind Barends aber generell verboten.

Edit: nachdem Malevil sich zum Ende hin sehr gezogen hat, werde ich wohl für das Rennen wohl doch auf 28 Zähne vorn gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ettan (20. Juni 2022)

Hat sich eigentlich was beim Thema Flaschenbefüllen geändert durch Corona?
Becher trinken eh klar, aber Flaschen tauschen oder auffüllen, geht das (noch)?


----------



## Tillus (20. Juni 2022)

ettan schrieb:


> Hat sich eigentlich was beim Thema Flaschenbefüllen geändert durch Corona?
> Becher trinken eh klar, aber Flaschen tauschen oder auffüllen, geht das (noch)?


Schlimmstenfalls ist das Wiederbefüllen von Bechern verboten. Dass im Zeitalter der 30€ Trinkflaschen (Fidlock&Co) verboten ist, ist asu Sportlersicht undenkbar und würde auch zu 'nem riesigen Aufschrei führen.


----------



## ettan (20. Juni 2022)

Also "wie früher" hinfahren, "eigene" Flasche auffüllen und gut?

Bei den Corona Marathons bin ich nur immer recht kurz gefahren und hab nicht drauf geachtet....

Zu Fidlock:
ja sehr teuer und bisher bin ich auch noch davon eher abgeneigt, man sieht es aber immer öfter


----------



## Sk82 (20. Juni 2022)

Was denkt ihr? Trinkrucksack, oder nicht.

Unnötiger Ballast, da genug Verpflegung!?

Natürlich abhängig vom Wetter.


----------



## ettan (20. Juni 2022)

Sk82 schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr? Trinkrucksack, oder nicht.
> 
> Unnötiger Ballast, da genug Verpflegung!?
> 
> Natürlich abhängig vom Wetter.



Wenn man nachfüllen kann wären Flaschen am Rahmen z.B. 2*750er oder eine große eigentlich ausreichend. Die Stationen sind gut plaziert und man sollte über die Runden kommen solange es nicht extrem heiss ist. Dann wird das ganze (vor allem bei euch A-Fahrern) echt tricky. Auch hinsichtlich Mineralienversorgung ohne Bauchweh und andere Begleiterscheinungen zu bekommen 

In der Regel ist es aber eher regnerisch 

Alles was nicht den Rücken belastet ist "gut", daher wäre ein Trinkrucksack für mich nur das letzte Mittel der Wahl


----------



## raimi-27 (23. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

Frage an euch da ich bei der Salzkammergut Trophy hier beim Gravel Rennen am Rennen teilnehmen möchte. Laut Veranstalter Info ist für Cross bzw Querfeldein Räder geeignet die Strecke. 

Der Gravel Marathon ist fast identisch mit der C-Strecke. Entfallen tut die Startschleife in Obertraun und der extrem steile Anstieg zum Hallstätter Salzberg haben sie in der Info geschrieben. Durch die Höhenmeter und nur weniger Kilometer ist das Rennen definitiv nicht ohne mit 63,3km und 2063 hm. 

Ist wer von euch die C-Strecke schon mal gefahren mit dem MTB und kann hier berichten? Wäre mir echt hilfreich 👍


----------



## ettan (23. Juni 2022)

Ich bin die C mehrere Male zum Trainieren gefahren und zweimal im Marathon. 
Salzberg ist Steil aber das entfällt bei Dir ja 

Letztlich ist die Strecke eigentlich nur auf der Straße und dann auf normalen Forstwegen die Berge hoch. Deren Zustand, war zumindest vor ein paar Jahren, immer sehr gut. Runterwärts genauso. An zwei kurze gröbere Abschnitte kann ich mich erinnern, ob die bei der Gravel Runde dran kommen weiss ich nicht, aber dann schiebst halt kurz. Bei 63 Kilometer bringen 500 Meter schieben keinen um. Ein Sturz dauert länger wieder aufzuholen, wenn überhaupt. Ansonsten schöne Strecke!

Den Stecker zog es mir aber eigentlich nicht am Salzberg, sondern zumeisst am Ende, da wirds dann schon zäh. Vor allem wenns sehr kalt oder heiss ist...


----------



## ettan (12. Juli 2022)

Wetter soll ja genial werden am Samstag 👍😉

Regenkleidung wird vermutlich daheim bleiben können


----------



## ettan (17. Juli 2022)

Und, jeder überstanden und gut angekommen?
Wetter war ideal


----------



## Sk82 (17. Juli 2022)

Ich musste leider bei KM 150 die Segel unterhalb des Salzbergs streichen. War gegen 16:15uhr unten und es hätte wohl fürs Zeitlimit nicht mehr gereicht. Außerdem war ich auch Mausgrau.

Aber ich komme auf jeden Fall wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maob (17. Juli 2022)

15:04 mein erstes Mal A-Strecke. Super zufrieden mit der Leistung.
Bin eigentlich immer im Wohlfühltempo unterwegs gewesen.
Ich musste ein wenig beim 2ten Mal Hochmut kämpfen. Da hat die Sonne richtig schön geknallt. Aber an den super Laben wieder Kräfte getankt und weiter ging es.

Bin das ganze Rennen eigentlich immer Stärker geworden und konnte einige Plätze gutmachen. 

Zu einem Unfall Richtung Ischl den Trail runter bin ich auch gekommen. 30 Meter den Graben runtergestürzt. Zum Glück war hier die Bergrettung richtig schnell und hatte ihn schnell bergen können. Angeblich (mit 8 Rippenbrüche) noch halbwegs glimpflich ausgegangen.
Richtig ärgern musste ich mich nur über so ein richtiges Ar…. der ohne Respekt und ohne Hirn den Trail bei dem Verletzten und der Bergrettung, wo eh schon kaum Platz war, vorbeigebrettert ist als gäbe es kein Morgen. (falls du das liest) super Leistung, du hast mit dieser Aktion ganze 5 Sekunden rausgeholt - Top Leistung!!!

Aber sonst alles super lässige Teilnehmer, Streckenposten, Fans,…

Auch wenn es einiges an Vorbereitung, Überwindung, Zeit und Willen braucht, ich kann jedem nur empfehlen das einmal gemacht zu haben.


----------



## ettan (17. Juli 2022)

Wenn der Fahrer ein grünes Trikot hatte und bayerischen Dialekt hatte, ja den hab ich auch kennen gelernt am Gosausee Das war "mein" der "Held des Tages".....

Schneller war ich dann aber trotzdem 

Ansonsten war es wirklich super. Ich habe auch den Fehler gemacht am Salzberg Gas gegeben und das bitter dann in Richtung Roßalm in Form von permaneten Krämpfen gebüsst. Respekt vor den B und A Fahrerern, mir hat die C gestern gereicht


----------



## rewelrider (17. Juli 2022)

Hab heuer auch wieder das A-Ziel gesehen. 

Nach einer harten und schlaflosen Nacht (Hotels mit Kinderfußballmannschaften sollte man wohl meiden so man schlafen will) ging ich recht mies gelaunt ins Rennen und es wollte die ersten ca. 3 Stunden auch nicht wirklich rollen, es war mühsam - ich hab mich über die schlaflose Nacht geärgert, musste ständig gähnen und hab die Gedanken auf eine Aufgabe nicht aus dem Kokpf bekommen.

So nach ca. 3,5 Stunden hat mich die Musik meines mp3 Players aber doch abgelenkt, ich hab mich erfangen und langsam aber sicher gings nach vorne. Nach 128km war ich erstmals in den Top20 - und dort bin ich dann auch geblieben, Platz 16 Gesamt, Platz 4 in meiner AK - so wie auch 2019 und auch diesmal hat mit der selber Tscheche den 3. Klassenrang "gestohlen". 

Diesmal war ich aber erstmals im Ziel nicht dem Zusammenbruch nahe, war eigentlich noch halbwegs "fit" und konnte sogar, ohne gestützt zu werden, aufrecht und alleine gehen


----------



## Tillus (18. Juli 2022)

Ging besser als befürchtet bei mir. Das 28er KB hat den Salzberg sogar fahrbar gemacht. Für mich war durchhalten das Ziel und so bin ich eher locker gefahren und hab noch 2 Mitstreitern bei Pannen helfen können.
Dann hat zum Schluss jemand eine Gelverpackung außerhalb der FZ entsorgt. Dafür habe ich ihn als Strafe endspurtenderweise einen Platz nach hinten verschoben.

Edit: Gelverpackung nicht Geldverpackung


----------



## ettan (18. Juli 2022)

was bedeutete eigentlich der lila Punkt der auf die Nummerschilder gesprayt war?
Bei einigen A-Fahrern habe ich das bemerkt, jedoch sind die normal weiter gefahren...

@Tillus
Hat Dir auf der Ebene nicht ein höherer Gang dann gefehlt wenn Du mit einem 28er unterwegs warst (12-Fach mit 51/52 ((Shimano/ Sram)) nehme ich mal an)


----------



## Tillus (18. Juli 2022)

Zwischen 32/11 früher und 28/10 bei den bergigen Wettkämpfen ist nicht so der unterschied. Überall konnte ich gut mitttreten bzw. im Gefälle entsprechend klein machen. Ich denke, dass fast jeder Teilnehmer einen zu langen Kriechgang fährt.


----------



## matsch (18. Juli 2022)

Habe mich nach 11Jahren nochmals auf die A Strecke begeben. War eine tolle Veranstaltung mit klasse Helfern und tollen Anwohnern mit ihren Fanzonen. Hat man selten so.


----------



## Hatchet666 (19. Juli 2022)

2 mal die A gefinisht und diesmal sogar bei super Wetter


----------

